# What do you think Of ARL?



## Fisher28 (Nov 20, 2012)

Might be ordering my second cycle From ARL. What do you guys think of their Test and Dbol?


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 21, 2012)

idk i hope they are decent., i traded my boy a 50 ml jug of tpp for 2 10ml bottles of their npp. its ARL for russia i think. he said it was g2g and i trust him so im not that worried about it.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Let hope there legit.


----------



## danielbiker (Nov 21, 2012)

I took a look at their website and they have some good products especially the blends.But i was not able to see the prices.Anyway it seems to be legit.


----------



## G-Man (Nov 21, 2012)

Are they US based?


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2012)

Never heard of them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 21, 2012)

Not familiar with them either.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 21, 2012)

Never heard of em


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 21, 2012)

Russian. They were up over at Eroids for a bit.
Too wishy washy never pulled the trigger.


----------



## SAD (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher, it is my opinion, and granted only the opinion of one guy, that you are cancerous in your quest for sources.  Do you have any other reason for being here besides hunting for and/or verifying sources?  Taking a look at your posts, I'd say no, and based on that I'd say you are on the wrong board.

We are a cancer free, source free, source-check free board where members can join together and share knowledge and experience.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> Fisher, it is my opinion, and granted only the opinion of one guy, that you are cancerous in your quest for sources.  Do you have any other reason for being here besides hunting for and/or verifying sources?  Taking a look at your posts, I'd say no, and based on that I'd say you are on the wrong board.
> 
> We are a cancer free, source free, source-check free board where members can join together and share knowledge and experience.



Its not just him and it has a lot to do with where he came from.  Eventually he'll get taken for some green and learn that you can't just trust a random gathering of guys on one board and he'll learn what it means when someone says "do your research."  Hopefully he'll stick around here though and learn something and maybe he won't have to get ripped off to learn how it works.


----------



## HH (Nov 21, 2012)

I used ARL a few months back and had excellent results, and i know a few other bro's here that have as well with just as good results, but i will leave out names. With that being said,his customer service fucking blows horse dick, and getting your pack is like playing the lottery. Great gear (when i used it at the time) but horrible service,and for that i he will never have any business from me.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD IM NOT ASKING FOR A SOURCE If i was looking for a source I would be like hey guys do you know any good sources? BUt NO i did not say that. Im asking about reviews of a Brand.  That my buddy is using! get your fact straight before you start bitching. Why is it so wrong to ask about reviews All of you ask for reviews! I dont know why YOu want me to look like a bad guy when ALL of you have asked about reviews! DOes it say in the RULES you cant Ask about reviews? NO! it dont!. YOu cant Ask for SOURCES. Did I ASK for a SOURCE? NO i did NOT. I asked for everybody's experince with them.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phillarofbalance. I have done plenty of Research. I have over 10 Legit Sources.  I know how it works. I have ran 2 cycles. I have been a member at 2 different Forums for 3 and a half years. If everyone is going to Bitch at me stupid crap that you all have done yourself. You ALL of asked about a review Of a BRand. If you guys are going to that to me then im going to go to a different forum. I have only posted 2 Threads!! damn People. Chill the hell out. And i know you cant trust random people i look at 100s of reviews. If they are good reviews then i go with it if there bad i dont. I have never had Shit gear. My gear has always been dosed right. Never been cheated. So stop saying i need to Research. I know my shit.


----------



## g0re (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Phillarofbalance. I have done plenty of Research. I have over 10 Legit Sources.  I know how it works. I have ran 2 cycles. I have been a member at 2 different Forums for 3 and a half years. If everyone is going to Bitch at me stupid crap that you all have done yourself. You ALL of asked about a review Of a BRand. If you guys are going to that to me then im going to go to a different forum. I have only posted 2 Threads!! damn People. Chill the hell out. And i know you cant trust random people i look at 100s of reviews. If they are good reviews then i go with it if there bad i dont. I have never had Shit gear. My gear has always been dosed right. Never been cheated. So stop saying i need to Research. I know my shit.



Don't let the door hit u on the way out.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 21, 2012)

Chill or go back to "OLOGY" , just saying.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Phillarofbalance. I have done plenty of Research. I have over 10 Legit Sources.  I know how it works. I have ran 2 cycles. I have been a member at 2 different Forums for 3 and a half years. If everyone is going to Bitch at me stupid crap that you all have done yourself. You ALL of asked about a review Of a BRand. If you guys are going to that to me then im going to go to a different forum. I have only posted 2 Threads!! damn People. Chill the hell out. And i know you cant trust random people i look at 100s of reviews. If they are good reviews then i go with it if there bad i dont. I have never had Shit gear. My gear has always been dosed right. Never been cheated. So stop saying i need to Research. I know my shit.




First off I was defending you.  I never said you need to research. Take a deep breath.

And I've actually never asked for a review on a source...


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> First off I was defending you.  I never said you need to research. Take a deep breath.
> 
> And I've actually never asked for a review on a source...



POB, you don't have to explain your action.  Even a newbie like me knows the game.  He says he has 10 legit sources......but yet seems to fish "no pun intended"  quite a bit like someone that is not in the know.  Let's just leave at what we all know.  Hang around awhile, get used to your new family.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Will Be proud to leave if all the members are going to act like this Goretekz.


----------



## g0re (Nov 21, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> POB, you don't have to explain your action.  Even a newbie like me knows the game.  He says he has 10 legit sources......but yet seems to fish "no pun intended"  quite a bit like someone that is not in the know.  Let's just leave at what we all know.  Hang around awhile, get used to your new family.



Excellent way to put it.

Fisher, alpha here can teach you a thing or two.  He is new as well and has not even mentioned that word "source".


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2012)

I have decided to put in my 2 cents....I clearly do not understand y anyone would ever consider buying gear through a website.  You are clearly looking for trouble by going down that path.  

If you have 10 sources to choose from, you are far better prepared then most on this forum.  Possibly all 10 have a website....

You have been on 2 cycles????  Sorry to burst your bubble but most high school football players looking to get into a division 1 school have more cycles under their belt than you.

Your gear has ALWAYS been dosed right?  How would you even know?  Do you send samples out to a lab?  Do u have an app on your I-Phone that tells u if your gear is good or not?

I could go on but I have a turkey to prepare....


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

That was not to you ALPaD bro. But i dont mean everyone asks for a reviews im just saying a lot of people do. And I look like a bad guy for and and everyone is yelling at me for it. I only posted a review bc i seen reviews on here and everyone seemed like it was okay fo people to do it. Everyone was cool about it until I did it. Im sorry guys. I just didnt know it was not okay.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 21, 2012)

flyingdragon said:


> i have decided to put in my 2 cents....i clearly do not understand y anyone would ever consider buying gear through a website.  You are clearly looking for trouble by going down that path.
> 
> If you have 10 sources to choose from, you are far better prepared then most on this forum.  Possibly all 10 have a website....
> 
> ...



****baaahzingah!****


----------



## g0re (Nov 21, 2012)

Flyingdragon said:


> Do u have an app on your I-Phone that tells u if your gear is good or not?




Shit there's an app for that?? Is there one for android??

Lolol

:tren:


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Noo Most of them do not have a website they are private FYI. And im sorry that i wanted to get as far as i could natural and not have 6 or 7 cycles under my belt before even doing things natural. I always get blood test done btw. I always make great gains off of the gear i have used. So get off my back.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> That was not to you ALPaD bro. But i dont mean everyone asks for a reviews im just saying a lot of people do. And I look like a bad guy for and and everyone is yelling at me for it. I only posted a review bc i seen reviews on here and everyone seemed like it was okay fo people to do it. Everyone was cool about it until I did it. Im sorry guys. I just didnt know it was not okay.



Nobody is yelling at you. It's not that kind of forum. Takes some time to get used to. Let your defenses down and allow what some guys say to sink in.

As for whether its allowed, well that's a fine line. Source checks are not allowed. However, sharing your experience is. So by research, I mean digging for other people's experience.  But even that can be tricky as some boards delete bad reviews. It's a tricky game we play bro.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

POB that was to you not AlphaD sorry Bo.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Alphad YOu did the same fucking thing On Ology. You didnt even know what a PCT was on ology. You didnt even know what a AI was. I remember you on ology. You dont know shit about steroids so stop talking shit. And you were asking for sources on ology. and asking if all these scammers where legit.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2012)

If u have a problem with a member, take it to another venue....


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay i understand POB im sorry the way i was acting. Sorry bro. Alphad was asking for sources all the time on ology and didnt know shit. it just pisses me off he is being pissy with me. when i didnt even ask for a Source.  In not going to let anyone run over me on here. I speak my mind bro.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher, I understand what you are doing.  You are trying to figure out of a source is good to go and I respect that.  You, however, need to drop the defensiveness.  I think part of the issue is that you are new to the board (not to the game necessarily) and are asking for reviews already.  As lame as it sounds, if I were to post this exact same thread I would get a host of responses and zero drama.  Reason being because these guys know me and I have put my time in posting my own reviews, training logs, funny shit, etc.  

What you did in your above post is call out a fellow member and are now stirring up shit.  I could care less what Alpha knows or knew when he was on Ology.  He's no longer on Ology, he is a member here who follows the rules and should therefore be treated with respect.  This board is a place where we come to relax and have fun.  You are absolutely welcome here and I hope you stay, but you are now causing drama and I highly suggest you drop the defensive attitude and let the guys and gals get to know you.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Okay im sorryspongy. I just want some respect. Im not here at all to cause drama. Im not going give someone respect if they dont respect me. i See what your saying tho about how im new to this forum. I completely understand bro.


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Alphad YOu did the same fucking thing On Ology. You didnt even know what a PCT was on ology. You didnt even know what a AI was. I remember you on ology. You dont know shit about steroids so stop talking shit. And you were asking for sources on ology. and asking if all these scammers where legit.



Actually over there at "Ology" I wasn't Alphad. I was dlr, so wrong dude.  As far a PCT goes, I have Knowledge in Clomid, Nolva, and Torem.  And yes I have never ran a steroid cycle yet, I did do proper pct for a few PH cycles.  I never once ask for a source over at ology, my second or third post I received a private message for PINN site.  You want rip me make sure you have the right guy, fair enough?


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Okay i understand POB im sorry the way i was acting. Sorry bro. Alphad was asking for sources all the time on ology and didnt know shit. it just pisses me off he is being pissy with me. when i didnt even ask for a Source.  In not going to let anyone run over me on here. I speak my mind bro.


You don't even have to ask for a source over there!  They just lead you to PINN.x-


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

Why do they lead everybody to pinn?


----------



## DF (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Why do they lead everybody to pinn?



Pinn is a sponsor.  Pinn pays Ology to be there.  Pinn also pays reps in gear to push their shit.  So, if Pinn keeps making money they keep paying Ology & the reps...it's a win win win.  Well, except for the noobs buying gear on a website ect....

Also you guys are new here.  I would suggest that you read learn & post.  You can have disagreements w/o beating on each other...lol. We have those every once in awhile.  Get to know the bros on here & take it all in.  This forum is a great place to learn & contribute.


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah i thought Pinn Payed ology.


----------



## BigTruck (Nov 21, 2012)

Even though u might not be outright asking for a source questions like those in the open are cancerous and can ruin or tarnesh the good things that come from boards like this one!


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 21, 2012)

other people on here do it. even the once that have 500 some posts.


----------



## g0re (Nov 21, 2012)

h2oburymatt said:


> Even though u might not be outright asking for a source questions like those in the open are cancerous and can ruin or tarnesh the good things that come from boards like this one!



QFT.

:thumbup:


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Noo Most of them do not have a website they are private FYI. And im sorry that i wanted to get as far as i could natural and not have 6 or 7 cycles under my belt before even doing things natural. I always get blood test done btw. I always make great gains off of the gear i have used. So get off my back.



heres my 2 cents. i have been around 10 plus years on the boards. if you in fact have 10 good private sources. and bw to back them up. please share one with your friend and stop asking if this lab or that one is gtg. why would you want to use anyone else when you have good ones. please dont say price. and as for web based labs be afraid very afraid. there are only a few id use that have there shit together. (please dont ask for them) have a good thanksgiving


----------



## SAD (Nov 21, 2012)

Reading back over my post, I'm amazed at how angry you got considering that post, by my standards, was tame and fairly respectful.  I was going to apologize for upsetting you, but I will not.  I'm probably going to really piss you off when I say this, but it is what it is.  My guess is you are really young, really inexperienced, and really sensitive (emotional).  You are also probably very much like a lot of us were when we were young, so stick around, learn, progress, mature, and be a part of the community.  This community is joined not by gear, but by iron.  Know and trust this, and you'll understand why this brotherhood barks when strangers knock on the door looking for gear.


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Phillarofbalance. I have done plenty of Research. I have over 10 Legit Sources.  I know how it works. I have ran 2 cycles. I have been a member at 2 different Forums for 3 and a half years. If everyone is going to Bitch at me stupid crap that you all have done yourself. You ALL of asked about a review Of a BRand. If you guys are going to that to me then im going to go to a different forum. I have only posted 2 Threads!! damn People. Chill the hell out. And i know you cant trust random people i look at 100s of reviews. If they are good reviews then i go with it if there bad i dont. I have never had Shit gear. My gear has always been dosed right. Never been cheated. So stop saying i need to Research. I know my shit.



Obviously you dont bro. 2 boards in 3 years sorry but that aint shit. Just stick around man and hang. There are some good guys here.


----------



## Jada (Nov 21, 2012)

SAD said:


> Reading back over my post, I'm amazed at how angry you got considering that post, by my standards, was tame and fairly respectful.  I was going to apologize for upsetting you, but I will not.  I'm probably going to really piss you off when I say this, but it is what it is.  My guess is you are really young, really inexperienced, and really sensitive (emotional).  You are also probably very much like a lot of us were when we were young, so stick around, learn, progress, mature, and be a part of the community.  *This community is joined not by gear, but by iron.  Know and trust this, and you'll understand why this brotherhood barks when strangers knock on the door looking for gear.*





+100 ! Man u went deep!


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 22, 2012)

Fisher, here's the deal.  This site is made up mostly of Vets, guys that have been doing this for a while.  No one will allow this site to turn into an Ology.  If a person (new or old) is posting questionable topics or is here for any reason other than being a productive, contributing member they are going to be made aware of what this forum is here for.  How that is expressed is at the discretion of the mods.  Everyone looks out for each other here, and if you decide to stay here and be a part of this site, you will learn to appreciate that.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with SADS analysis.  But if youre telling us you werent seeking sources, I suggest you reread your first 10-15 posts.  All they are are source seeking comments. Take a breath and a step back and learn a little something.  This board is different from whatever you may be used to and you are not the only one who is going to say whats on his mind.  But I think you are finding that out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2012)

.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.

Take the hint


----------



## Popeye (Nov 22, 2012)

SAD said:


> Reading back over my post, I'm amazed at how angry you got considering that post, by my standards, was tame and fairly respectful.  I was going to apologize for upsetting you, but I will not.  I'm probably going to really piss you off when I say this, but it is what it is.


Ah hah!!! There's the cocky prick I've come to know, thought you were startin' to go soft in your old age.


And agree with POB

*END THREAD*


----------



## Big Worm (Nov 22, 2012)

And then we have POB.  Once he speaks his opinion in a thread he thinks no one else should.


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 22, 2012)

i have 25 plus sources fisher...doesnt mean they are all good...and yeah i litterally probably know 25 sources no lie.

no one is trying to pick a fight with you...

this thread got way out of control...

a little peice of advice...when the admin of the site says something to you on a thread(that wasnt even disrespectful) you should listen and not go on the defensive and jump down his throat when he was clearly trying to just point out that you are still a little green to all this(maybe not working out or training) but clearly a little green to this net game. And im no ones defense attorney but i think thats what g0retekz ment when he said "dont let the door hit you on the way out. cuz if this was everyother forum the admin of mod for that matter would ban u just for talking shit or getting loud with them...but we are not every other forum. SAD was simply stating that usualy brothers make a introduction post, chit chat a bit, this and that...they dont jusdt got right to HOW IS THIS LAB or THAT LAB. Yeah their is nothing wrong with getting a reveiw on a lab, we have plenty. I dont think SAD ment to come off that way or be a dick... but their seems to be a lot of new members coming off that way recently, ntohing personal

This is a good fucking forum brother and you should stick around. No one is trying to push you away. but when u jump on the defense like that it might seem like a pit fight! 

anyways on to the topic of this thread i think HH gave you the answer you needed to hear. THeir gear is decent but customer service sucks,


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 22, 2012)

opps...if i came all the way to the 4th page i would of seen the picture of the dead horse lol...i dont have time to read four pages its the holidays


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 22, 2012)

Thats alot of future dog food...



PillarofBalance said:


> .
> .
> .
> ..
> ...


----------



## airagee23 (Nov 22, 2012)

Funny cuz over at OM your asking about Endosyn too =;


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 23, 2012)

lol^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 23, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Will Be proud to leave if all the members are going to act like this Goretekz.



I like this idea....


----------



## dk8594 (Nov 23, 2012)

Total newbie here, but can we somehow transform this thread into another "pics of ex girlriends"?  I liked that one so much better.


----------



## pmac (Nov 23, 2012)

QUOTE dk8594 Total newbie here, but can we somehow transform this thread into another "pics of ex girlriends"? I liked that one so much better.

We already did mine is right below this comment there



PillarofBalance said:


>


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the 2nd weirdest thread I've seen here


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 23, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> This is the 2nd weirdest thread I've seen here


The 1st weirdest I bet is one of mine! :-B

I'm going to call this guy Fisher Price until he grows up.


----------



## staxs (Nov 23, 2012)

I prob would have not commented on this thread if I were not having a bit of drink for celebrating Thanksgiving but I do think that fisher has some years of experience to gain and some knowledge and learning to abosorb. Im not going to mention the actions hes taken on ology but my advice to him is to watch, read and learn. And think before you type


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 23, 2012)

staxs said:


> I prob would have not commented on this thread if I were not having a bit of drink for celebrating Thanksgiving but I do think that fisher has some years of experience to gain and some knowledge and learning to abosorb. Im not going to mention the actions hes taken on ology but my advice to him is to watch, read and learn. And think before you type



Fuck it. Let's beat that slightly ill horse some more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2012)

Big Worm said:


> And then we have POB.  Once he speaks his opinion in a thread he thinks no one else should.



If this were true I would have locked the thread...


----------



## DF (Nov 23, 2012)

Pig pile on the noob!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Nov 23, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Fuck it. Let's beat that slightly ill horse some more.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 23, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Pig pile on the noob!



LMFAO that's awesome


----------



## Fisher28 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sad Im not inexperieced bro But i do want to apologize for the way i acted toward you. I just had a bad day. Im sorry bro. I dont have a prob with you or anything. I did act immature about it. I want to say sorry to everyone on this board.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Nov 23, 2012)

^^the brothers won't hold anything against u. You'll get used to them fisher. Just sit back relax and get to know your new fam.


----------



## SAD (Nov 24, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Sad Im not inexperieced bro But i do want to apologize for the way i acted toward you. I just had a bad day. Im sorry bro. I dont have a prob with you or anything. I did act immature about it. I want to say sorry to everyone on this board.



No worries Fisher.  Stick around and soak up knowledge.  You won't get along with everybody all the time, but I'll be damned if you can always learn something here, everyday.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 24, 2012)

Grrr sickem sad... lol


----------



## cranium85 (Nov 24, 2012)

I learn  something new here everyday...if not about steroids, or exercise... I learn something about something that has nothing to do with the board. Like how much certain brothers like the pp...


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 24, 2012)

Play nice ladies


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 24, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> Sad Im not inexperieced bro But i do want to apologize for the way i acted toward you. I just had a bad day. Im sorry bro. I dont have a prob with you or anything. I did act immature about it. I want to say sorry to everyone on this board.



im glad you came back into the thread and handled it like a man. you will do just fine here.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 24, 2012)

Superman said:


> Russian. They were up over at Eroids for a bit.
> Too wishy washy never pulled the trigger.



that is a dangerous board owned by a couple of the promoted sponsors there


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 24, 2012)

Alright so this is a thread I would expect to see on ology. Not from the OP, but from some of the comments made to the OP. When did we start bashing the fuck out of people? He's new. He asked about a source. I think he gets the point from his responses. This thread turned into a pissing match and that's not what SI's about. 

Fisher, you get the point. We're a pretty tight knit group and when a person new to the board asks about a source, like was said before, people will look at you funny. I hope you stick around and I also hope certain members will come at new members who do slip up or make mistakes a little more productively instead of getting thier ego's involved. We're here to teach and learn, not tell someone to leave and bash them because they're new to the board and have a hiccup. This site has grown tremendously in a very short amount of time and that's only because of new people coming and the special thing we've got going here. Lets not be so quick to run the lifeblood of this site off because with out them, this board will turn into the kind of board we all hate.


----------



## SAD (Nov 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Alright so this is a thread I would expect to see on ology. Not from the OP, but from some of the comments made to the OP. When did we start bashing the fuck out of people? He's new. He asked about a source. I think he gets the point from his responses. This thread turned into a pissing match and that's not what SI's about.
> 
> Fisher, you get the point. We're a pretty tight knit group and when a person new to the board asks about a source, like was said before, people will look at you funny. I hope you stick around and I also hope certain members will come at new members who do slip up or make mistakes a little more productively instead of getting thier ego's involved. We're here to teach and learn, not tell someone to leave and bash them because they're new to the board and have a hiccup. This site has grown tremendously in a very short amount of time and that's only because of new people coming and the special thing we've got going here. Lets not be so quick to run the lifeblood of this site off because with out them, this board will turn into the kind of board we all hate.



Serious question, who "bashed the fuck" outta this guy?   I certainly started the accusation but it was well warranted based on the OP's previous posts in other threads, and I believe that my initial post in this thread was fairly respectful, considering.  I'm all for the progression of this board and I wholeheartedly agree that unnecessary bashing is detrimental to that end goal.  However, when it comes to "fishing" for info, I put the safety and security of this board above the retention of one member.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 25, 2012)

Did I say SAD bashed him? Did I mention anyone's name? Have you read everyone's post? Obviously not. Maybe it wasn't bashing to you, as you, by some of your responses that I've seen, can come across like a complete dickhead. So maybe it's "normal" to you, to see people tell new guys to "leave the site". That's some ology bullshit that goes on every single day there. The point of my post was not to call anyone out. It was to get some members that have been on this board and know what SI's about, to be a better representative of this site and not tell someone to fuck off.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

..... I think the Horse was just sleeping.

I don't like to see bashing of newbs (or experienced members) either Colt but I also wish I would have seen this post sooner because I  would have said to the OP: 

*"Bro, I appreciate your interest but I have never heard of these folks and we don't talk about sources for illegal substances here."*

 And also, OP:

*Ordering anything illegal from a website is downright dumb- and dangerous- and risky. Don't do it.*

That being said, I think the horse is indeed dead.... so after worm posts the requiem we can all move on to greener pastures.... 

Much Respect to all who posted here,
Vette


----------



## SAD (Nov 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Did I say SAD bashed him? Did I mention anyone's name? Have you read everyone's post? Obviously not. Maybe it wasn't bashing to you, as you, by some of your responses that I've seen, can come across like a complete dickhead. So maybe it's "normal" to you, to see people tell new guys to "leave the site". That's some ology bullshit that goes on every single day there. The point of my post was not to call anyone out. It was to get some members that have been on this board and know what SI's about, to be a better representative of this site and not tell someone to fuck off.




No, you didn't say "SAD bashed him", which is why I asked who you thought _did_.  I prefaced my question with the phrase "serious question", so you would know that I wasn't trying to be a complete dickhead, as you so eloquently called me.

The issue with not trying to single anyone out, and then making an accusatory statement, is that you leave it very ambiguous and people who responded with appropriate responses may mistakenly think you are talking about them, and therefore be less likely to join in.  You see, in a way, your purposeful ambiguity may be doing the exact thing that you are trying to stop, and that is leading to someone not participating as much or at all.  Either call the people out openly AND respectfully, or call them out via PM and have at it, but this cloudy open post does nothing but cause more drama.

Your Complete Dickhead,
SAD


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

SAD said:


> No, you didn't say "SAD bashed him", which is why I asked who you thought _did_.  I prefaced my question with the phrase "serious question", so you would know that I wasn't trying to be a complete dickhead, as you so eloquently called me.
> 
> The issue with not trying to single anyone out, and then making an accusatory statement, is that you leave it very ambiguous and people who responded with appropriate responses may mistakenly think you are talking about them, and therefore be less likely to join in.  You see, in a way, your purposeful ambiguity may be doing the exact thing that you are trying to stop, and that is leading to someone not participating as much or at all.  Either call the people out openly AND respectfully, or call them out via PM and have at it, but this cloudy open post does nothing but cause more drama.
> 
> ...




Hey Complete Dickhead.... just because you are my good friend and happen to be 6'5", 315# does not mean I will not come to your house and kick your young ass.... Nobody calls my friend a complete dickhead... not even if it's my friend calling HIMSELF a complete dickhead. Colt called you a 'dickhead'. Since I like Colt and want to give him the benefit of any doubt I believe he was referring to the 'incomplete' dickhead.... which is far different. 

Oops, I stand corrected..... I re-read the post and it appears you were called a "Complete Dickhead". I will ask Admin to have FD strike Colt's PP with a mighty blow that will cause pain and swelling and render his PP inoperable for a minimum of seven and not more than ten days. So it shall be written, so it shall be done... (I always wanted to say that).

I know that we all hate to see members 'bashing' members or calling them derogatory names like "Complete Dickhead", so in the name of all that is holy, may we all please join together and just get the fuck along?

Poly-fucking-anna,
Vette


----------



## SAD (Nov 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Hey Complete Dickhead.... just because you are my good friend and happen to be 6'5", 315# does not mean I will not come to your house and kick your young ass.... Nobody calls my friend a complete dickhead... not even if it's my friend calling HIMSELF a complete dickhead. Colt called you a 'dickhead'. Since I like Colt and want to give him the benefit of any doubt I believe he was referring to the 'incomplete' dickhead.... which is far different.
> 
> Oops, I stand corrected..... I re-read the post and it appears you were called a "Complete Dickhead". I will ask Admin to have FD strike Colt's PP with a mighty blow that will cause pain and swelling and render his PP inoperable for a minimum of seven and not more than ten days. So it shall be written, so it shall be done... (I always wanted to say that).
> 
> ...




)  I thought my response was both measured and respectful.  Just because someone flings poo on me doesn't mean I have to return the gesture.


----------



## mistah187 (Nov 25, 2012)

u guys r too much! lol


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

sad said:


> )  i thought my response was both measured and respectful.  Just because someone flings poo on me doesn't mean i have to return the gesture.




*++++ big bro hug ++++*

*Who loves ya baby??*


----------



## coltmc4545 (Nov 25, 2012)

My ambiguous response was because I didn't want to call people out personally and get into a pissing match with members. I left it vague because of that reason. I don't see the point in unneeded personal confrontations. That's just me. Maybe I read your post wrong and misunderstood your response and assumed you were in fact looking for a personal confrontation or a pissing match. My original post was in no way directed towards you so I honestly have no clue why you would even respond to my original post. If I did misinterpret your post, I apologize for saying you can come across as a complete dickhead. If I didn't misinterpret your post, then my response stands.

I also never called you a complete dickhead. I said judging by some of your other posts, you can come across as a complete dickhead.


----------



## SAD (Nov 25, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> My ambiguous response was because I didn't want to call people out personally and get into a pissing match with members. I left it vague because of that reason. I don't see the point in unneeded personal confrontations. That's just me. Maybe I read your post wrong and misunderstood your response and assumed you were in fact looking for a personal confrontation or a pissing match. My original post was in no way directed towards you so I honestly have no clue why you would even respond to my original post. If I did misinterpret your post, I apologize for calling you a complete dickhead. If I didn't misinterpret your post, then my response stands.



I was not looking for a confrontation in any way.  I was looking for clarification because while you knew who you were and were not talking to, I did not know.

Sorry Colt, but you can't withdraw your statement that I'm a complete dickhead because it was not based on your interpretation of my post and whether or not I was looking for a confrontation.  You called me a complete dickhead based on some of my "previous responses".  I've got thick skin, and I _am_ a bit of a dickhead, so there is no need to apologize.


----------



## 63Vette (Nov 25, 2012)

I think you are both complete dickheads ... but since I am also a complete dickhead I can't call you that .... so instead, I am calling you homos... both youz are homos.... and since I ain't no fuckin' homo, I can call youz dat. Pillow munchers.... twinks.... sausage swallowers, poop-shoot pirates, rump riders, fudge packers, queers, nut huggers,  

Respect (homos),
Vette


----------



## g0re (Nov 25, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I think you are both complete dickheads ... but since I am also a complete dickhead I can't call you that .... so instead, I am calling you homos... both youz are homos.... and since I ain't no fuckin' homo, I can call youz dat. Pillow munchers.... twinks.... sausage swallowers, poop-shoot pirates, rump riders, fudge packers, queers, nut huggers,
> 
> Respect (homos),
> Vette



Lol, u made me laugh.


----------

